# Silkie hatch... help identify colors



## AngieNPeeps

Hatched these silkies 2 days ago. Can anyone help me to identify the colors?

The one with the heavy chipmunk has a large ball on his head (can't remember what it's called). The black chick has white /silver eyebrows. The lighter striped has a thick black neck ring. The second pic, I assume is a lightly marked paint as there are only a few scattered black dots.

Well if I can figure out how to attach them, smh.


----------



## Dozclan12

Thinking you have two partridge ones ... chipmunk colors.  The Ball on the head is called a high vault.   Will be really poofy.  
The black one, hmm..could be that the yellow will go away.  I have a smooth SG out there that had these funny little yellow eyebrows when young, now she is pure black.  
I was thinking paint on the white with bits of black.  Can get a heavier black in it after molting a couple of times.  
The last one looks like a light buff. 
Very cute babies!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Thank you! That definitely rings a bell! Vault lol. I remembered prone to injury.

I was thinking the dark chipmunk was partridge, is that your thought on the light with the thick black neck ring?
Lost an SG stripper that looked perfect while I was away. It pipped and partially zipped. That one looked partridge like the first. 

On the last, it has a hue of grey on both sides of the midline. I was wondering if this could be porcelain?  I hatched buff a couple years ago and it was completely one color. However, I know it's a different breeder. I've seen porcelain in other birds, but not these.

Thanks again! It's so easy to ask questions on BYC with established forums/threads. One day soon...


----------



## Dozclan12

I'm thinking you have a dark and a light partridge.

And Ooooo...I didn't see the grey on that last on in the photo..could very well be a porcelain.


----------



## Dozclan12

I'm guessing this is how your light partridge will start looking in a short while.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> I'm thinking you have a dark and a light partridge.
> 
> And Ooooo...I didn't see the grey on that last on in the photo..could very well be a porcelain.



Cooolll! I know the parents throw it!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> I'm guessing this is how your light partridge will start looking in a short while.



That's pretty ... I can't reall seeing it before.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

Got these babies last week. Each one is different in markings. They're supposed to be Swedish Flower Hens.  What do y'all think?


----------



## AngieNPeeps

2MorrosDream said:


> Got these babies last week. Each one is different in markings. They're supposed to be Swedish Flower Hens.  What do y'all think?



I hatched Swedish Flower 2 years ago. All I can say is they look nothing like mine.  Feel free to chime in -- my thoughts : white face/black body looks similar to my astralorpe chicks, chipmunk stripe could be a few... welsummer, red-head brown chick, looks like a gold-laced something (seabright if turns out bantam) ... just thoughts, someone else can do this better.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

AngieNPeeps said:


> I hatched Swedish Flower 2 years ago. All I can say is they look nothing like mine.  Feel free to chime in -- my thoughts : white face/black body looks similar to my astralorpe chicks, chipmunk stripe could be a few... welsummer, red-head brown chick, looks like a gold-laced something (seabright if turns out bantam) ... just thoughts, someone else can do this better.


Thanks for your input. I hope they are SFH b/c I sure payed a lot for them...lol


----------



## AngieNPeeps

2MorrosDream said:


> Thanks for your input. I hope they are SFH b/c I sure payed a lot for them...lol



Ohhh let's just hear from others. Perhaps there are some very different ones out there. Are they from a breeder?

I just looked on MY PET CHICKEN and they have at least 2 that look similar. So, perhaps as chicks they look different than mine.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

AngieNPeeps said:


> Ohhh let's just hear from others. Perhaps there are some very different ones out there. Are they from a breeder?


Yes, I ordered them from a hatchery. I did my research on several hatcheries b/c I'm a bit skeptical about ordering from hatcheries.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

2MorrosDream said:


> Yes, I ordered them from a hatchery. I did my research on several hatcheries b/c I'm a bit skeptical about ordering from hatcheries.



Okay, I'd check the website for the hatchery. If they turn out not to be, I'm sure they'd replace them.


----------



## Dozclan12

I've hatched them too..just wondering about that chipmunk baby.  That black and white one will be so pretty when the white dots start coming out!


----------



## Dozclan12

Here is a photo of a bunch of them.


----------



## Dozclan12

Ok!  Found more, and one has a chipmunk look!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> Ok!  Found more, and one has a chipmunk look!



Awesome! Do you have eggs? My daughter has asked about Swedish Flower eggs. The one we kept was with a friend and it was killed by another chicken when we were away . I asked the breeder if I could buy some more eggs, but hadn't heard back and that was shortly before BYC went down.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

Dozclan12 said:


> I've hatched them too..just wondering about that chipmunk baby.  That black and white one will be so pretty when the white dots start coming out!


I was pleased thst the hatchery sent a vatiety. One is a roo...don't have a clue which one that is yet. I think the chipmunk looking one will change alot before adult feathers come in. Tbe B&W one will be interesring to see as an adult.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

AngieNPeeps said:


> Awesome! Do you have eggs? My daughter has asked about Swedish Flower eggs. The one we kept was with a friend and it was killed by another chicken when we were away . I asked the breeder if I could buy some more eggs, but hadn't heard back and that was shortly before BYC went down.


No eggs....yet. My plan is to incubate eggs next spring.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

AngieNPeeps said:


> Awesome! Do you have eggs? My daughter has asked about Swedish Flower eggs. The one we kept was with a friend and it was killed by another chicken when we were away . I asked the breeder if I could buy some more eggs, but hadn't heard back and that was shortly before BYC went down.


Sorry you lost your feather baby  ⚘


----------



## Dozclan12

I don't have eggs.  I just found that photo for ya.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

2MorrosDream said:


> Sorry you lost your feather baby  ⚘



Thank you! Lost most of that hatch in the LG due to blood rings after temp discrepancy. 100 vs 114.


----------

